

Pineapple.io: Like reddit for design resources - jack7890
http://pineapple.io/

======
TallboyOne
Thanks guys :) I am the creator. I had intended to post this as a show HN but
it got popular on reddit and seems to have spread faster than I
anticipated,heh. I really appreciate all your feedback and will look into any
suggestions. I've heard the white space complaint a few times so I'll be
fixing that

------
jaggederest
Reddit also has /r/Design and /r/web_design as well, if you're interested. I
think this is nice though, because the spillover from larger reddit hits those
places relatively hard - I visit HN for the same reason, so this might be
interesting.

~~~
astrodust
Both of those are pretty desolate places. They're like some post-apocalyptic
world where what passes for good design is just about anything.

------
andrewfelix
Getting in before the cynics; This is great! You've done a wonderful job.
Looking forward to see this evolve.

EDIT: One area for improvement would be contrast. There is a lot of white,
making it hard to distinguish between elements.

~~~
mparlane
Agree with the contrast issue, definitely need some kind of bg to the rows.
Alternating light colors may do the trick?

------
jedberg
I'm curious as to what deficiencies reddit has that made you choose to create
a site like this. In other words, what features would reddit need to make you
think that reddit solves the problem sufficiently?

~~~
TallboyOne
I didnt come up with that tagline, this was submitted by someone else. But..
for the full answer, see the FAQ (question #2 and #3):
<http://pineapple.io/faq>

I apologize in advance for the typos, it was really long programming day when
I wrote that part of the FAQ. I just noticed them now.

~~~
TallboyOne
Well, reddit just isn't meant for searching by topic and finding a list of
resources. Aside from the obvious thing like it's not focused on news/updates
type reading.. it allows you to very quickly find a set of tools. Try googling
'web design tools' and youll see it's kind of a pain. Try finding that on
reddit and you may find a few threads on the subject but what if you want it
for a specific language?

------
iuguy
I quite like it. Had a look at the SEO tag and I was pleasantly surprised that
on first look there were some useful articles in there rather than it being
stuffed to the gills with spammy links. Same goes for the python tag.

I think the title is a bit wrong. This is more like a better quality tutorials
link site to me, rather than Reddit. I was going to say more like HN but then
I realised that a big part of HN is the commentary, which this site doesn't
appear to have.

~~~
TallboyOne
Thanks! As I mentioned before, I didn't really choose the title. According to
the last 50 tweets on twitter however it seems my site has been coined 'the
reddit of ___' .. ha. I dont mind though, I appreciate the encouragement from
everyone.

Theres actually comments and discussion but I think it's in it's early stages
still as far as finding it's flow as far as commenting, userbase, etc.

We also rule the site with an iron first for quality.

------
DigitalSea
Nice work. A really great idea, I'm working on something similar for musicians
though. Nice niche you've picked, I hope it all works out for you. As someone
else has already pointed out, you need to fix that contrast my eyes find it
hard to focus between text and backgrounds besides that I would definitely use
this.

~~~
TallboyOne
A lot of people have recommended this but I'm not sure the best way to really
go about doing this... do you have any ideas?

~~~
DigitalSea
While I am not a fully-fledged designer I would experiment with changing the
background colour to an off-white, something like: #EFEFEF - you'll notice if
you do that then things are easier to read immediately because content is
being separated into its respected sections.

The white you have around each submission is fine, changing the background
colour seems to make it easier (at least for me) to read the site. There are
probably other ways, but this is the first immediate thing I can recommend.

~~~
TallboyOne
Thank you very much.. this is definitely something I will tweak simply due to
the amount of people requesting it.

------
splatzone
For a community based around design I'm surprised the thumbnails are as small
as they are. I like the idea though.

~~~
Xcelerate
I agree. Making the thumbnails larger would be a big improvement. Also for me
personally, the page looks slightly cluttered. There's so many little details.
(I do like the logo mouseover though.)

~~~
TallboyOne
What specifically looks cluttered? I'll look at removing some things. I've
heard the same feedback elsewhere.

------
citricsquid
I love the branding. Regarding the limit on creating new tags when submitting,
while the site is new I think you should lift that restriction. I wanted to
add a new tag ("cheat sheets", seems like a common one).

~~~
TallboyOne
I have gone ahead and added the tag for you. I wanted to basically force
people to add to what I have instead of using tags that already exist but they
didnt know what to search for. If you tell me what resource it is that you
wanted that tag I will edit it (this feature to let users edit their own post
is in the works, ive already coded it i just need to run some tests for bugs,
and ill push it out)

------
autophil
I like the idea and plan to make it my home page, but there is lot of coding
nerdliness that doesn't exactly fit with design.

Are you just trying to fill it out for now and as it gets busier, narrow the
focus?

~~~
TallboyOne
It's actually for both designers and developers, not just designers. But
perhaps you could add a few default tags you like, "web design" for instance.

------
rglover
Handy. Thanks :)

------
tkahn6
I'm working on something similar at the moment. Looks great!

------
89a
70% vim Related stuff

